#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Neem and other trees

## Nawty

Anybody know the Thai name, both in english and thai scritp would be nice....for these trees.

Neem tree 



Lamphu (firefly tree)

The big red flame trees.




The large tree that spreads out and in Oz I think is called the 'Rain tree'


Think this is same as the Fig trees in Oz




No idea what this one called

----------


## nedwalk

second pic looks like a lepoard tree and the last looks like a strangler fig

----------


## Propagator

With those pictures posted very difficult to give any type of identification.

The rain tree, also known as the monkey pod tree. Latin name Samanea saman, and Thai transliteration Chaam-churii.

The Flame tree, also known as Royal Pinciana, Peacock flower and Flamboyant. Latin name Delonix  regia and Thai transliteration Haang-nok-yung-farang.

Last one could be the Banyan tree or East Indian Fig.    Latin name ficus benghalensis and thai transliteration Ni-khrot or Kraang

----------


## Nawty

Thanks, 3 to start with at least. Not sure if the last one is Banyon tree or not, always thought banyon tree as something different.

Very keen to find out the thai name for the Neem tree now.

----------


## MeMock

The neem tree is a weed in Australia.

----------


## MeMock

The neem tree is ต้นสะเตา

----------


## Nawty

Really ? never knew that, did it work keeping bugs away anywhere ? Why is it classed a weed ?

----------


## MeMock

I dunno nawty. All I remember is our newspaper covered many stories about the so called dreaded neem tree. They use to chopper in volunteers to remote areas who who hack them all to death. I never knew that they had anything good going for them.

----------


## Nawty

Are you sure Neem trees ??

http://www.rirdc.gov.au/reports/AFT/01-061.pdf

Sure not Mimosa or some such.

----------


## Propagator

Best I can give tou for the neem tree.    Latin name Azadirachta indica var. siamensis, the Siamese Neem tree.     Thai transliteration Sadao

----------


## Nawty

Thanks, I shall see how these names go next week at the tree farms.

I always take pictures as well, nothing like showing them an example, even crayon drawings help.

----------


## MeMock

everything is here nawty

thai-language.com - µé¹äÁéµèÒ§ æ

----------


## MeMock

This was one story from my paper.

ORD Land and Water won the WA Weeds
Committee Invasive Plants Award at the recent State
Landcare Awards night in Bridgetown.
The award recognised the group’s achievements
in the control of neem trees around Kununurra and
its ongoing weed project on Lake Kununurra.
The group was also a finalist in two more categories:
the Landcare Professional Award and the
Community Group Award.
Coordinator Dick Pasfield travelled to
Bridgetown to accept the award and a cheque for
$1000 on behalf of the group.
During his acceptance speech, he acknowledged
the work done by his project officer Nerylie (Blu)
Gaff who has been the backbone of the neem project
since it started in 2006.
The award was shared with the Esperance Weed
Action Group’s Coral Turley demonstrating weed
control is a priority right across WA and country
groups are leading the way in participation.
As well as controlling weeds Ord Land and
Water’s current projects include erosion control,
fire management and litter reduction.



and another one...




IN CONJUCTION with the Shire ofWyndham-East Kimberley’s precyclone cleanup, Ord Land and Waterwants to start making some big inroadsinto the neem population aroundKununurra.And…it is offering to provide someassistance to landholders to have thetrees removed.It has been estimated that there areabout 50 large seed-bearing trees andmany smaller ones currently in town.This number is expected to morethen double during the next five yearsalong with a similar rate of spread inthe bush unless they are destroyed. Since the start of the project in July2006 neems have been killed on morethan 5300 hectares of land.This includes 770 hectares on pri-vate land done in partnership withabout 100 landholders either in townor on rural blocks just outside town.Coordinator Dick Pasfield said:“The level of cooperation from land-holders and the desire to see thesetrees removed from the landscape isvery strong and a large reason for thesuccess of the project to date. “Ord Land and Water would like tosee as many neems as possibleremoved from houses around town intime for the cyclone clean-up.“The Shire has agreed to removethe trees along with the rest of thegreen waste provided it is cut to theappropriate size of no more then twometres in length and placed twometres away from fences and otherobstructions.“Check the Shire for more details ofthe clean-up,” he said. Ord Land andWater will be able to assist people toremove the trees and stop theirregrowth if required.For further details call Dick at OrdLand and Water

----------


## Nawty

excellent, thanks for the link.....got some others on there i was after also.

Props effort was pretty spot on.

Cheers.

----------


## Nawty

Some interesting stuff on that site, good find for me anyway.

here is a good one.....thai for hydraulic.... hai-dro-lik.....lol.

----------


## Propagator

Thanks Nawty.     Got most of my info from a book I bought in Bangkok.    It is called 'A Field Guide to Tropical Plants of Asai' by David H Engel.

As gardening is my game, I have found this book excellant.

----------


## Nawty

Gardening is your game huh....wanna give some freebi tips....kinda like a TD online project ?

I got this block that i want to landscape, got most ideas and plants that I want to put in, but one area I have not come up with an attractive, easy and least maintained solution.

I can put some pics up of it.

----------


## Propagator

Go for it, lets see the pics, couple of us on here might be able to give advice.    Helps if you would also give and idea of what you would like for the area.

----------


## Nawty

ok, will write it up and put up the pics now......give a minute or 30.

----------


## Nawty

Ok, here is the title plan/boundaries, river at top of page and road at bottom.

The dotted line 20m from the river is a natural bank that rises up from the river bank level by about 1.5m roughly. It is on this natural higher land that a house will be built, with large decking coming out over the lower land close to the river. 

So the area of flat land looking to do something with is approx 1500sqm.



The rock wall was built here and raised the level of the water, creating a 2m+ deep, 20m wide and 100m long swimming pool.

The area just above the rock wall and before the water drops away to 2m, I want to make a stone and sand beach, the natural depth of the river immediately above the rock wall for about 2m is knee deep, then drops away to the 2+m depth. This shallow area I will use small river stones and sand to create a nice paddle area for kids.



On the down stream side, I am going to do similar, but only small river stones, leaving again about a 2m wide play area below the cascading water for play before it drops away to about 1/1.5m downstream.

Also in the bottom left corner of this pic, I will construct a 'instream' natural spa tub, so the water will be spilling over into the tub, bubbles and all, natural spa.



The pic below is the opposite bank. Because this is the bank we will be looking at, but owned by the neighbours accross the way, I want to vegetate the bank with something easy, yet attractive. Don't know what yet, thought those flowers that come in all colours and love water, but then neighbours might pull them up to sell, so needs to be something easy, attractive and no insentive to rip up and sell, just simply leave alone cos looks natural.......hopefully



The bare dirt area here is the section talked about above, between the river and the natural rise of 1.5m where the house will be built. This area is about 1500sqm and needs to be made attractive. I think will be to much watering and maintenance, even though would look wonderfull.

The embankment will be grass probably, sloping down below and above, beside the house somewhat.



A close up of the embankment of the river, this is the area I am not sure what to do with it to smarten it up. Want it to be natural, but not jungle like, park like moreso and ease of access and view.



It is a long bank and quite steep, so needs something attractive. There will be a sala near the rock waterfall area and some nice easy access area either side of it, but easy access is not really required all the way along the boundary/riverbank




Easy maintenance is the order of the day and attractiveness.

----------


## Nawty

I pland to put a large raintree down on the river bank, slightly downstream of the rockwall, this will then in time provide a huge shaded area for the rockwall play area and the sala.

Other than that, no large trees planned down on this low section in order to keep the view clear for the house of the river and mountains around.

The upper section to the road will have a crushed rock road down to the house site, palms either side, those exotic plants below with the large hanging flowers. Palms were thinking foxtail or the larger date type ones.

Either side of the road will be vege gardens and fruit trees, chookhouse, well etc etc.

----------


## jandajoy

Nice looking spot, mate. Where abouts in the world is that then?

----------


## Nawty

Between Nakohn Nayok and Saraburi....kinda on the edge of Khao Yai NP.

----------


## jandajoy

Very nice. If you hear of any more land going down that way let me know.  :Smile: 



Oh, ref; your question about wood. Looks like a complete "No No" as far as the people here are concerned.  :Sad:

----------


## Nawty

I heard there are many agents up along that river doing just that...Laos based.

Surely old wood a problem that can be sorted, understand new wood concerns.

----------


## jandajoy

> Surely old wood a problem that can be sorted, understand new wood concerns.


I'll keep asking, but there seems to be a police issue.

----------


## Propagator

First thoughts. The river bank area on the neighbours side. Throw some creepers or vines into the bank, maybe something like morning glory (Ipomoeu Purpurea - Dok-phak-bung), clock vine (Thunbergia grandiflora - Soi-inthanim), also the ground cover plants such as Golon button or yellow creeping daisy ( Wedelia trilobata - Kraduum-Thawng).

For your own bank I would like to see some small shrubs along it. This would also serve the purpose of preventing a bit of erosion through rain, then with some of the plants mentioned above dotted along it.

Obviously, the soil looks, to say the least a little rocky and low grade. A little experimentation as to what plants will like the soil is needed.

NB. Thai transliteration in yellow

Bougainvillea could also be used along the banks (Bougainvillea spectabillis - Fueng-Fa)

----------


## Nawty

The ground creepers was something I was thinking of, so nice to have the thai names for them. Hope they are fast growing and look good those varities.

As for bushes along the bank....don't really like that idea. I was thinking to be able to look from the house deck down and see the river, any bushes will hide this as any bushes will be a certain height above the embankment and even just half a meter will block some of the view. Although thinking about it, some on the bank and not on the edge, might look nice, not to many, like you say, spread them apart.

The idea I like was to keep it all open, apart from a few tall trees where foliage does not block any view. A grassed area immediately in front of the house deck down to the river and sala, this provides a good entertaining/play area, but not covering the entire 1500sqm meaning high water and maintenance.

A nice low level but thick ground cover, preferably with flowers, might be nice and stepping stones throughout it.

The soil you see is what was dug out from the river bed and piled up onto the banks, so it is rocky, sandy and seems to have a white calcium like quality to it.

The 1500sqm area up to the main bank is sandy.

The soil above the 1.5m bank is normal and good for all the other gardening requirements.

Where did you buy that book of plants and thai names and the name of it, might go purchase it myself if it would come in handy.

----------


## Nawty

> Very nice. If you hear of any more land going down that way let me know.


Not cheap down this way JJ.

Not like up in the hills where you are.

But I shall let you know, we are trying to put things together to move to the area in May/June this year.

----------


## Smithson

Just a few thoughts, you could put in some of those tall skinny palms.These look nice in rows of three or four and will not block the view. You can get them cheap in Prachinburi, although there may be some in your area. 

Heliconias have a nice tropical look without being too messy, we put a heap in and they're flowering nicely with only one watering per week. You might consider a truck load of the coco peat, this is available at the Lum Lukha - 305 intersection (asking around this seems to be were everyone gets it from). It retains alot of moisture, plants love it.

Limes are good, especially if you have access to water. Lotus is already selling them for 3 baht each, the price goes up to 5 baht around April. 

And, as mentioned before, don't forget the bougainvilleas, these are really hardy and love the dry season. You can get them in klong 15 for 15B each and 45baht for the grafter two color versions. 

Our block has a wide variety of fruit trees, all well established. We bring the fruit back with us and sell it cheap to the staff. It helps with petrol money and paying the bloke who looks after the place.

If you want grass you'll see it being sold along 305, there are 'farms' in the area that grow it. If you want to google earth location, send a PM.

----------


## Nawty

The palms you mean are the Foxtail I think....I like them, although they are done to death.

But it needs to be skinny as the shade a larger palm makes takes away the area for veges etc along the side.

Heliconias is the word I was looking for before, they will be along the driveway as well as a few other varities I have from Kanchanaburi.

I am not really keen on bouganvileas, over used everywhere and they grow to tall for what i want near the river area.

----------


## Propagator

> Although thinking about it, some on the bank and not on the edge, might look nice, not to many, like you say, spread them apart.


Sorry didn't explain myself well there.     I did mean to plant them near the waters edge and not at the top of the bank




> Where did you buy that book of plants and thai names and the name of it, might go purchase it myself if it would come in handy.


Got it at one of the bookshops at Swampy airport.     Probably might be easier to buy off the net.    Was looking for about two years before I got it  :Sad: 




> I am not really keen on bouganvileas, over used everywhere and they grow to tall for what i want near the river area.


Pity about that as they can be brutally pruned and kept at low height of about 2 ft  or less.




> Heliconias is the word I was looking for before, they will be along the driveway as well as a few other varities I have from Kanchanaburi.


False bird of Paradise or Lobster claw  - Thamma-raksaa.  They do however like a moist soil, and the driveway might not provide that.

Will have a think about some other areas today.

----------


## Propagator

Please correct me where I am wrong here, but going from what you have said, is this what you envisage




Is your boundary going to be walled or fenced?

----------


## Nawty

Close, bit more like this....forgot the car park but..

The deck extending out from the house from the edge of the raised area.

Front fence will be river rock, solid walls either side of entry gate, then concrete posts covered in stone and sawn of rough sides of logs from a sawmill.

Side fences will be just posts and barbed wire for now.

----------


## Propagator

Got you now.    Lets work on the part from the house to the river




Presumably the grass area is going to be something like shown, and as you want an unobstructed view from the house, the border fence area should be of low easy maint shrubs, flowering and foliage type.     A path from the deck to the sala maybe would break the area in two, rather than being a large expanse of grass.    Possibly the decking would be railed, so where the path runs from would be crucial to this.

Rain tree placed where I consider you want it.     However I am having problems identifying this.     It could be the Samanea saman (Rain tree or Monkey pod tree - Chaaam-churii ) Grows up to 26m high, with a broad spreading crown, and has a pinkish flower.

----------


## Nawty

Think thats the one...in fact it is, we went to see this massive tree out of Kanchanaburi and it was called a monkey tree and the same as what i want and it does have the pods. I believe they are same or very close to the 'raintrees' in Oz.

The boundary fence of shrubs, flowering low level bushes is a good idea, stop the barbed wire at the top of the embankment.

The area you have in green is to big for your normal lawn, massive water required with very sandy soil underneath and simple maintenance. From the front of the deck to the river and to the sala would be plenty, all the rest I would think needs to be ground cover...something colourfull would be nice, little water requirement and no maintenance. This would be from either side of the deck to each boundary, under the raintree etc.

----------


## Propagator

We seem to have got your Rain tree correct then.     :Smile: 




Grass area to look like this then.    Don't make the grass area square, gentle curves is always that much pleasing to the eye.     Going to take a lot of plants for that ground cover, try going to the growers and get a job lot.

You will see I have made a comment about the other edge of your river boundary, maybe another tree or palm or even possibly some bamboo there.

Some ideas for shrubs, have given some whose height is a max 2 metres, but these can easily be kept pruned to fence height.    For the gaps between the shrubs would suggest some vigorous creepers and vines to trail along the fence.
Google the latin name to find pictures, if not will post pictures of them later.

Some of the shrubs are evergreens so will give you all round greenery.   Will post some foliage only shrubs later.

Plumbago Auriculata - Cape Leadwort - Chettamuun-phloeng-farang
evergreen, white flowering

Thumbergia erecta - Bush Clock vine, Kings Mantle - Chong-naang-lek
evergreen, violet blooms all year

Brunfelsia americana - Lady of the night - Phutta-khaeng
white flowering fragrant

Carissa grandiflora - Boxwood Beuty - Chaa
evergreen white flowers

Euphorbia leucocephala - White Christmas - Wai-kismas
Abundant white flowers around Dec and Jan

Gardenia jasminoides - Common Gardenia, Cape Jasmine - Phut-chiin, Phut Yai
Evergreen, whitish flowers

Hibiscus sabdariffa - Roselle - Krachiap daeng
Evergreen, whitish flower.   Seed heads can be used for refeshing drink.  (other varieties of Hibiscus could be incorporated but would require regular pruning)

Justicia betonica - White shrimp plant, Squirrels Tail - Haang-Kra rok
Evergreen

Crossandra infundibuliformis - Firecracker flower - Ang-kaap-sii-puun
Yellow blooms alll year

Pachystachys lutea - Lollipop plant - Lue-ang-khiirii-puun
yellow blooms all year

----------


## Nawty

Yes raintree correct, still to look up those recommendations.

I put together a rough drawing of what I was thinking and then just need to find the varieties to suit.

We were there on the weekend, there is a type of vine, ground cover, creeper, not sure what exactly. But its leaf is variagated, looks ok, not sure if has flowers or not, but it is naturally growing there now in the areas that were cleared. So it certainly likes the sandy soil with little water. Not sure how big it grows or wild it get, or if it even looks so good when in large masses. But I got a photo of it, will put up later.

----------


## Nawty

Ok Props...this is what I came up with....not exact or stick to the plan kind of thing, but gives an idea....



Then this next one is same same but ammended a little today, Decided to put the vegi garden on the left and right sides of the house...why...close to the water source and will be watered the most and more frequently than the other trees and areas.

The bright green lines are now going to be a papaya plantation on the left side and dragon fruit plantation on the right side of the road.

The red dots are more probably papaya trees on the lower section near the river. This area apparently floods lightly for short periods in the wet season, so not sure if Papaya will handle this, dragon fruit definitely will not. This will also fill in some of that large area, still plenty of room for ground cover and bushes on the river edges and in front of the deck.

I also decided to use Bouganvilea as the boundary fences, a bright red variety.

Below is alo the Irrigation layout....do you have any experience with this ?? While I did some irrigation as a youngster on farms, it was never for vegetables or fruit trees, simply pasture irrigation and not much thought required there re layout.

So not sure if the layout below is the most efficient and practical or not really.



The pump is the pink dot at the water tank site. The other blue circle above is the well....as seen in tsunami video.....so what ya think ??

----------


## Propagator

Looking good Nawty.     Can't really comment on the irrigation aspect as have never had to use it in this country, only drainage to get rid of the water  :Sad: 

One comment that I will make is the abundance of neem trees.    They are fast growing with a broad spread and tall.    It just seems to me that there are to many of them, especially beside the house.   (Maybe problems later with roots etc)

Seems a lot of papaya and dragon fruit, are you hoping to market these?

Vegetable patch placement seems good.    Don't know what position you are facing, so bear in mind that one side of the vegetable patch will get far less sun then the other, so veg will have to be chosen accordingly.

Don't forget your parking and/or turn round point near the house for cars.

Glad to see you have given the bourganvillas a go.

----------


## Nawty

The Neem trees I wanted to try for natural insect repellant, not sure if it works or not, but want to give it a go.

The Dragon and papaya will be a little cash crop....they seem to be easy to grow, ok prices and planning on about 300 of each.

Lets see how it goes....might starve yet.

----------


## Lily

> The Flame tree, also known as Royal Pinciana,


In Aus we have the Illawarra flame tree or the poinciana. I am not sure which one he is talking about.

Nawty, have you though about Jacarandas? The drier and hotter it is the better they flower.

----------


## Propagator

> In Aus we have the Illawarra flame tree or the poinciana. I am not sure which one he is talking about.


Should be easy to nail it down.    The Royal poinciana  is from the Fabaceae family meaning legumes or having a pea pod type fruit.     The Illawarra is from the Malvaceae family, with a differant fruiting aspect, durians are included in this group.

----------


## Lily

> The Illawarra is from the Malvaceae family, with a differant fruiting aspect, durians are included in this group.


Yeah? I would never have though that!

The pic he shows of the flame tree looks like a poinciana to me, but I can see how in different areas they may have that name because they have fabulous red or orange flowers and beautiful lush foliage with a lovely spreading form.

----------


## Nawty

Whats the jacaranda look like ?

I have a photo of one orange same same flame tree, but orange and I have only ever seen 2 of these in Los....mind you only see them when flowering.

----------


## Smithson

> The Neem trees I wanted to try for natural insect repellant, not sure if it works or not, but want to give it a go.
> 
> The Dragon and papaya will be a little cash crop....they seem to be easy to grow, ok prices and planning on about 300 of each.
> 
> Lets see how it goes....might starve yet.


Limes fetch a good price in the hot season, if you've got plenty of water then you're right. There is also something called 'mah-fang', it's like an egg shaped orange colored fruit. Goes for B300 a kg in Bangkok. They have a festival every year in NN. 

If you plant these make sure they are the variety with the large fruit. You'll find plenty of ppl selling seedlings, I'm yet to meet one who said the fruit weren't large.

----------


## thoregeir

Hello, you mention Mah Fang BTH 300 kg? what is it? fruit?, I have about 40 rai which is ready to be planted in May, but are not sure what I will plant, teak and neem in part, pappaia, fiker, advocado, or aspagues. I have approximately 120 rai closely Bang Sida natoinal park, Prathin Buri / Sakeo. The rest is ready for the fall have any rubber tree, and fruit trees. now it is mostly grown as cassava. Do you have any ideas so it might be fun or get input. There plenty of water on the property, river or channel the middle of property.

----------


## Nawty

Think we bought some of that fruit today on the roadside coming back from NN...was 150b per kilo....very tasty.

----------


## Nawty

This is the Golden Shower tree going in....



This is the Orange tree that I want to find....got the Thai name today, now just to find the tree...



And this is the Jacaranda...I would love one of these, never seen them in Los....Anybody ever seen one ?

----------


## Nawty

Just back from Survival At the Plantation ...(SAP)....today....crikey they stink.

We have a new contender entering the mix on monday, throw him into the closely entwined social circle now and see how things develop.

5 days to build a toilet !!!! Fcuk me.

----------


## Lily

> And this is the Jacaranda...I would love one of these, never seen them in Los....Anybody ever seen one ?


I didn't ever see a Jacaranda in Thailand, but I cant imagine why they wouldn't grow in the dryer areas. 

They grow in hot dry areas in Aus.

Grafton>

----------


## thoregeir

> Think we bought some of that fruit today on the roadside coming back from NN...was 150b per kilo....very tasty.



Do you have a picture or eng or bot. name for the fruit

----------


## thoregeir

> This is the Golden Shower tree going in....
> 
> 
> This is the Orange tree that I want to find....got the Thai name today, now just to find the tree...


Erythrina
Erythrina is a genus of tropical and subtropical flowering trees in the Family Fabaceae,  coral tree/flame tree is used as a collective term for these plants. As thong lang in Thailand, 
There are about 130 species in the genus Erythrina
Erythrina have bright red flowers; the Wiliwili (E. sandwicensis) has extraordinary variation in its flower colour, with orange, yellow, salmon, green and white all being found within natural populations

Erythrina stricta  var. suberosa. Thong Lang?
﻿
﻿

----------


## Propagator

> And this is the Jacaranda...I would love one of these, never seen them in Los


Looks like they might be around Nawty.     It is the _Jacaranda obtusifolia_, also known as green ebony - thai Sii-traang.




> Think we bought some of that fruit today on the roadside coming back from NN


Take a photo next time, as  I can't identify this Mah frang




> Erythrina stricta var. suberosa. Thong Lang?


Welcome to the board thoregeir  :Smile: 

I have this as the _Erythrina subumbrans_ - Thong-laang

----------


## Nawty

Ok, when the missus was asking the names for all these trees, I heard the same tree name and then the colour...dang and som for example for what i was looking for.

Thanks for that. Post fruit pic shortly.

----------


## Nawty

ere tis...not sure if same name, but in season now and selling in that area...

----------


## Propagator

^ sure is one I don't know.   Could be a member of the Sapote or Sapodilla family La-mut in Thai.    Seems to have evergreen leaves, does it have a large stone seed in the centre?

----------


## Smithson

> ere tis...not sure if same name, but in season now and selling in that area...


That's the one, fetches a decent price in Bangkok, they have a festival for this in NN soon. I'm sure it will be noisy.

----------


## Smithson

You could also plant some passionfruit, I bought back a couple from Oz and got a heap of vines. Growing well, just starting at about 10 months old.

I also bought some here, yellow ones, like lemons, never seen 'em before. These would probably be better, I'm guessing they're a tropical variety. Haven't planted them yet.

----------


## Nawty

I have read about the 2 varieties here, one yellow and one red/purplish.

The red one is supposedly the better tasting.

You best bring me a cutting of the ozzi one then, they are perfect....if they grow well here.

----------


## Smithson

> I have read about the 2 varieties here, one yellow and one red/purplish.
> 
> The red one is supposedly the better tasting.


This would be right, my missus liked the ones in Australia, but when she tried the yellow ones here she spat them out - too sour. I didn't mind it but I don't have a sensitive Thai palette! 

Don't know if cuttings can be done, in Australia they sell them grafted, don't know how to do that either. But if it fruits I'll get some seedlings going. Even the seeds can be tricky, had to scratch them with sandpaper before planting.

There's a thread here about passionfruit, a lot of ppl said they would grow but not fruit, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Nice alien style flowers too!

----------


## Nawty

> e



There are 2 varieties. The dude we bought the land off has an orchard and he brought us around a few kilos of these that he grows.

The ones above are what we bought for 150b a kilo. The other variety is 180 a kilo, although coming down in price 10b every so often.

The 180b ones taste a lot better. I will have to get the name from the missus.

It has a sweet tangy flavour, the fruit has a crisp crnch when you bite it and lots of juice.

----------


## Lily

They look like loquats. They are not though are they?

----------


## Nawty

Dunno what a loquat is.....I only know a Cumquat....

----------


## jandajoy

It is an evergreen large shrub or small tree, with a rounded crown, short trunk and woolly new  twigs. The tree can grow to 5-10 m tall, but is often smaller, about 3-4 m.
 The leaves are alternate, simple, 10-25  cm long, dark green, tough and leathery in texture, with a serrated margin, and  densely velvety-hairy below with thick yellow-brown pubescence; the young leaves  are also densely pubescent above, but this soon rubs off.
 
Loquat leaves  and fruits.


 Loquats are unusual among fruit trees in that the flowers appear in the autumn or early winter, and the  fruits are ripe in late winter or early spring. In Northern California, loquats  bear fruit in May, while in Southern California, loquats bear fruit in April.  The flowers are 2 cm diameter, white, with five petals, and produced in stiff panicles of three to ten flowers. The  flowers have a sweet, heady aroma that can be smelled from a distance.
 
Loquat with  fruits.


 Loquat fruits, growing in clusters, are oval, rounded or pear-shaped, 3-5 cm  long, with a smooth or downy, yellow or orange, sometimes red-blushed skin. The  succulent, tangy flesh is white, yellow or orange and sweet to subacid or acid,  depending on the cultivar. Each  fruit contains five ovules, of which one to five mature into large brown seeds.  The skin, though thin, can be peeled off manually if the fruit is ripe.
 The fruits are the sweetest when soft and yellow.

----------


## Nawty

Whats an Ovule....it don't have 5 anyway....don't think same, looks different even, sounds similar butt.

----------


## jandajoy

The *kumquats* or *cumquats* are a group of small fruit-bearing trees in the flowering plant family Rutaceae, in the genus _Fortunella_ which may  better be included in _Citrus_ as  it is often done. The edible fruit closely  resembles that of the orange (_Citrus sinensis_) but is smaller  and is often oval.
 They are slow-growing, evergreen shrubs or short trees, from 2.5 to 4.5 metres (8 to 15 ft) tall, with  dense branches, sometimes bearing small thorns. The leaves are dark glossy green, and the flowers pure white, similar to other citrus flowers,  borne singly or clustered in the leaf-axils. The kumquat tree produces 80 to 100 fruit each  year. The tree can be hydrophytic, and fruit is often found floating near the  shore during the kumquat season.[_citation needed_]
 Kumquats originated in China (they are  noted in literature dating to the 12th century), and have long been cultivated  there and in Japan. They were introduced  to Europe in 1846 by Robert Fortune, collector  for the London Horticultural Society, and  shortly thereafter into North America. Originally placed in the genus  _Citrus_, they were transferred to the genus _Fortunella_ in 1915,  though subsequent work (Burkill 1931, Mabberley 1998) favours their return to  inclusion in _Citrus._
 Four or five species are currently accepted:
_Fortunella crassifolia_ (syn. _Fortunella  crassifolia_) - Meiwa Kumquat. Generally eaten fresh, skin-on, instead of  cooked._Fortunella  hindsii_ (syn. _Fortunella hindsii_) - Hong Kong Kumquat_Fortunella japonica_ (syn. _Fortunella  japonica_, _C. margarita_, _F. margarita_) - Marumi or Nagami  Kumquat. Tart, prized for staying fresh on the tree longer, generally cooked or  peeled._Fortunella  obovata_ (syn. _Fortunella obovata_) - Jiangsu or Fukushu Kumquat_Fortunella polyandra_ (syn.  _Fortunella polyandra_) - Malayan KumquatKumquats readily hybridise with other members of the genus  _Citrus_ and with the closely related _Poncirus_. These hybrids are known as  Citrofortunella;  examples include the limequat, orangequat, and calamondin.
 In appearance the kumquat fruit (generally called simply "kumquat") resembles  a miniature oval orange, 3 to 5 centimetres (1.2 to 2.0 in)  long and 2 to 4 centimetres (0.8 to 1.6 in) wide. Depending on variety, peel colour ranges from yellow to red. A Nagami  kumquat has an oval shape, while a Marumi kumquat is round.
 Kumquat fruit is generally in season from late autumn to mid-winter, and can  be found in most food markets with other produce. Its taste is very sour, like a  very acid orange.
*Contents*

 [hide]
1 Cultivation and uses 1.1  Propagation1.2 Uses2 Etymology3 References and external  links4 See also
*[edit]  Cultivation and uses*

 Kumquats are cultivated in China, Taiwan, Southeast Asia, Japan, the Middle  East, Europe (notably Corfu, Greece), and  the southern United States (notably Florida).
 They are much hardier than other citrus plants such as oranges. The 'Nagami'  kumquat requires a hot summer, ranging from 25 to 38°C (77 to 100°F), but can  withstand frost down to about −10 °C (14 °F) without injury. It grows in the tea  balls of China[_clarification needed_]  where the climate is too cold for other citrus fruits, even the Mikan (also known as the Satsuma) orange. The trees  differ also from other Citrus species in that they enter into a period of winter  dormancy so profound that they will remain through several weeks of subsequent  warm weather without putting out new shoots or blossoms. Despite their ability  to survive low temperatures, as in the vicinity of San Francisco, California,  the kumquat trees grow better and produce larger and sweeter fruits in warmer  regions.
 
Kumquat fruit  cross-section



*[edit]  Propagation*

 Kumquats are rarely grown from another kumquat seed because they do not do  well on their roots. In China and Japan they are grafted onto the trifoliate orange (_Poncirus trifoliata_). This has is found  the best rootstock for kumquats in northern Florida and California and for  dwarfing for pot culture. For this reason they are often known as "Dwarf Fruit".  Sour orange and grapefruit are suitable rootstocks for southern Florida. Rough  lemon is unsatisfactory in moist soils and tends to be too vigorous for the  slow-growing kumquats.

*[edit]  Uses*

 Kumquats are eaten raw most of the time[_citation needed_]. As  the rind is sweet and the juicy centre is sour and salty, the raw fruit is  usually consumed either whole, to savour the contrast, or only the rind is  eaten. The fruit is considered ripe when it reaches a yellowish-orange stage,  and has just shed the last tint of green. The Hong Kong Kumquat has a rather  sweet rind compared to the rinds of other citrus fruits.
 
Candied kumquat from China that has been flattened, sugared, and dried


 Culinary uses include: candying and kumquat preserves, marmalade, and jelly.  Kumquats appear more commonly in the modern market as a martini garnish,  replacing the classic olive. They can also be sliced and added to salads. A liqueur can also be made by macerating kumquats  in vodka or other clear spirit.
 The Cantonese  often preserve kumquats in salt or sugar. A  batch of the fruit is buried in dry salt inside a glass jar. Over time, all the  juice from the fruit is extracted through dehydration into the salt. The fruit in the jar  becomes shrunken, wrinkled, and dark brown in colour, and the salt combines with  the juice to become a dark brown brine. A  few salted kumquats with a few teaspoons of the brine/juice may be mixed with  hot water to make a remedy for sore throats. A jar of such preserved kumquats  can last several years and still keep taste.[_citation needed_]
 In Taiwan, kumquats are a popular addition to both hot and iced tea.
 In Vietnam, kumquat bonsai trees are  used as a decoration for the Tết (New  Year) holiday.
 Variants of the kumquat are grown specially in India.

----------

